# Birdy name??



## Melysia (Feb 9, 2009)

Hello, Got my new Lutino cockatiel from upferret today! (thanks again) Because it's lutino not sure of sex, think a male but has anyone got an ambiguous name? He (for the sake of repeating myself) has got a baldy patch lol thanks to his mum. Only 12 weeks. But I can't keep calling him baldy or baby. I call my little girl babe so it will get confusing!


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Spike............


----------



## NathanielBB (Feb 20, 2009)

Uccello. (_Bird in Italian_)


----------



## Freebird (Sep 12, 2008)

Lofty 

So where is his photo?


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

What about Tino:001_wub:


----------



## Melysia (Feb 9, 2009)

Pictures by MelissaTamba - Photobucket

Hopefully you can see him at the link above.. I've decided on Baldrick lol 

Thanks for your replies


----------



## Freebird (Sep 12, 2008)

Cool! I used to have a budgie named Baldrick lol


----------



## Melysia (Feb 9, 2009)

lol. I love Blackadder so it seems fitting. Hopefully he? is a boy. He's been making or trying to make different sounds other than the usual squeaky/squark noise.


----------

